# LCD TV Mount



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Make sure you know what the return policy is for where ever you end up buying.

I bought one once a few years ago, but because of the design and weight of the TV it actually sagged on one end. This was a plasma, so may not be an issue with an LCD. Best Buy gave me the usual run-around, but did finally allow me to return the mount. they can be really annoying when it comes to returns....


----------



## onemo (Jan 28, 2009)

Jack E said:


> We are looking to buy a full directional (extend, tilt, rotate) wall mount for our 47" LCD TV. I've been doing a little shopping and noticed a person can spend anywhere from 179- 450.00 on a mount. I've never bought a wall mount and don't know much about them. Are there things I should be looking for to justify spending more? What features should I be looking for? Thanks for your help.


I swear I'm in no way affiliated with them but go to monoprice_dot_com and order a mount for $10 to $100. 

It really depends on what you want the mount to do. Do you need it to articulate or tilt or both? If mounting high like above a fireplace definitely get a tilting one. If you want to view the lcd from different angles within the room get an articulating one (overrated I think, the articulating one that I bought was seldom ever moved so I could have saved a few more bucks). The last few mounts I purchased from them had built in bubble levels like some of the brands I've seen at the local bestbuy. Build quality seems as good.


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion onemo. The monoprice site looks promising - pricing is great. Have you had personal experience with them? Any concerns with shipping, returns? Thanks


----------



## onemo (Jan 28, 2009)

Lots of personal experience. All the mounts and av cables in my houses were purchased from them, and I recommend them to all my friends and family.

I think shipping is based on weight instead of per item, so usually the heaviest item has the most shipping cost. Smaller items that they can shove in the same box didn't have a compound effect on my shipping cost. Small items that were defective/broken or missing, were resent no questions asked, and they once sent me the wrong item but made good by telling me to keep it and then they shipped out the correct item.

I've never had to send anything back to them, but a friend who ordered cables that were too short for his install said that they have a restocking fee if it wasn't their fault. He didn't bother sending them back because the cost of ordering another set of cables was still cheaper than buying at bestbuy or whatever.


----------



## jasonthomas (Mar 31, 2011)

*TV mounts*

I am an installer and have used some TV mounts from monoprice in the past, but I have had to take down many mounts especially the ones which extend away from the wall. Most of them are just not strong enough to hold the weight intended. I need a good quality low cost mounts to maintain a profit margin. I purchase from various sites, but the best quality mounts I found are AEON mounts. The best pricing I could find on these mounts are from www.av-express.com.

Let me know if you need any help with mounting TV's in the Baltimore area.

Jim


----------



## pjoseph (Apr 18, 2009)

I love monoprice I buy every cable from their including
Speaker wire
Hdmi
RCA
Coax and more
I have also purchases 4 LCD tv mounts as well with no problems
Awesome customer service and return policy


----------



## dfree75 (Jul 19, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a tv mount on stucco, can't seem to find the stud. Is it possible to mount with some sort of toggle or anchor made for stucco?? It is not heavy 24in LCD. Or must I find stud? Thnaks


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Most 24" LCDs these days weigh less than 20 lbs. A single 1/8 toggle will hold an ultimate load of 100lbs in 3/8" drywall ( 25 lb allowable load using a safety factor of 4). If you can use four 3/16 or 1/4 toggles you should have a pretty significant safety factor.


----------

